
Scala React interface: Cross-platform apps using Scalajs - tilt
https://github.com/chandu0101/sri
======
sirseal
Wow! This is some fantastic stuff. To be (slightly) cynical, I wonder how much
code reuse one could get out of this _in practice_. At any rate, I think it's
a win to be able to do all of this kind of coding within the same language.
Also, being able to bring functional programming, immutability, and types to
these different environments is a sure win!

~~~
weego
Taking a task that a JavaScript developer could do and putting a dependency on
them being a Scala developer as well isn't a win imo (as a Scala/Javascript
dev)

~~~
arenaninja
I fully agree. I've done minor things in Java and I've been doing PHP for
about 3 years. I've picked up React and I've been trying to get into Scala.
It's only been three days, but I think it's not for the faint of heart. I can
think of a number of solid front-end devs whose lives would be hell if you
threw them into Scala (as an aside, I actually like what I've learned so far,
though I wish their 'documentation' was not terrible, though I imagine it's
probably done that way since it would be too hard to keep it up to date)

------
Aqueous
Is this meant to be a replacement for/improvement over scalajs-react [1] or
scala-js-react [2] (two other libraries that wrap ReactJS in ScalaJS)?

[1] [https://github.com/japgolly/scalajs-
react](https://github.com/japgolly/scalajs-react)

[2] [https://github.com/xored/scala-js-react](https://github.com/xored/scala-
js-react)

~~~
invarinat
not 100% ,
[https://github.com/chandu0101/sri/issues/3](https://github.com/chandu0101/sri/issues/3)

------
warfangle
How is scalajs now? The last time I checked it out, it baked in about 100KB of
overhead into the simple hello world.

~~~
eeperson
According to this[1], as of 2 years ago, hello world was only 2.63KB. It's
probably even better now as there have been several releases in the past 2
years.

[1] - [https://github.com/scala-js/scala-
js/issues/4#issuecomment-2...](https://github.com/scala-js/scala-
js/issues/4#issuecomment-20937230)

------
mmmeff
nope.avi

